# JD 4000 Tractor Sold for $35K on Iowa Auction: Video



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

I just posted a Youtube video...rare 1971 JD 4000 diesel, power shift tractor with 5562 hours sold yesterday on Independence, Iowa farm retirement auction....quite an early Christmas present for the buyer! Here's the video:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Pete, Iv'e been looking for a 4000 or 4020 console powershift to use as a chore / play tractor. Most of the console powershift 3020s and 4020s have been going up in price lately. Maybe I need to just get a 4620 powershift while they are still reasonable.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

What makes this so rare? The fact that its a 4000? Weve got one, with a loader. Its been a good loader tractor over the years. I bet its got a million hours....honestly I bet its got around 15k on it, and as far as I can remember, its had no major work done, or needed...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think all of the New Generation tractors are becoming collector tractors now. Some people have moved on from the 2 cylinders to the NG's. I for one love both(that's a bad thing). One of my hired guys would rather jump on my 3010 than jump in my 6430. Crazy over that tractor. I have put it in my will that he gets that tractor. A 4620 would be a great tractor along with a 6030. You will see a lot more aftermarket parts coming for these tractors and they are highly sought after. It's great to not see these great tractors going to the scrappers. Thanks Greg for posting on here. Mike


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

My father in law has a 4020, and his father gave me his old 620 when we bought the family farm. I told my father in law that I would LOVE to restore those 2 tractors, and give one to each of my boys one day....Cant wait to bale hay with the 4020...


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

rjbaustian said:


> What makes this so rare? The fact that its a 4000? Weve got one, with a loader. Its been a good loader tractor over the years. I bet its got a million hours....honestly I bet its got around 15k on it, and as far as I can remember, its had no major work done, or needed...


A 4000 is not that uncommon, but powershift 4000's are. Any of the late style console hydraulics tractors with powershift transmission are fairly uncommon, at least in this neck of the woods. Also the powershifts are more desirable among collectors. The powershift tractors are also popular for loader use too. I have a 1966 4020 powershift with a Koyker 565 loader and love it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Is $35,000 for this tractor a collector value or a I'm going to actually farm with it value? To me $35,000 seems like to much for it to be used as a farm tractor without consideration of it's collector value.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a buddy that has a 4000 GAS powershift. I was told there was only like 12 made that were powershift with a gas engine. Wonder what that is worth?


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

barnrope said:


> Thanks Pete, Iv'e been looking for a 4000 or 4020 console powershift to use as a chore / play tractor. Most of the console powershift 3020s and 4020s have been going up in price lately. Maybe I need to just get a 4620 powershift while they are still reasonable.


I dont think the 4620 powershifts are reasonable anymore. I was at a couple auctions that had them. One was re painted and sold for $24,500 and the other was in average original condition sold for $15,500.

How much are you looking to spend? I may know where there is a 3020 diesel, powershift, sid council for sale


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

4520's and 4620's just haven't kept up with prices of the 4020 and 3020. Most 4620's I have seen sell don't top $8500. Looking more for a 4020 or 4000 powershift. Thanks anyway!

I always wondered why JD never made a 4320 powershift....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Why on earth would anybody pay that kind of money for a 4020 front half and 3020 rear half??








JMHO, Dave


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, the rear half is really nothing like a a 3020, but thats OK, we get the picture.







More like a 4020 with 4010 axles...


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

jtpfarm said:


> I have a buddy that has a 4000 GAS powershift. I was told there was only like 12 made that were powershift with a gas engine. Wonder what that is worth?


I think there were only 9 made


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got a 4030 gasser with cab and 158 loader that is a rare tractor also. Only a little over 200 of those made. You always have to remember that in nmbers of tractors built, there are some that have been parted out, salvaged, burnt, etc. so you really don't know how many are left. I have only heard of 2 other gassers around. When I bought the tractor 20 years ago, I did not know of the rarity but bought it to pull a hayrake, move snow and be sure to have something that would start in the extreme cold. It has done the job. Anybody know of any out there?


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

supposedly 222 total gas models ever built. Don't know how many of those had cabs but I would expect more of them were fender tractors.


----------

